# sub work wanted



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

im looking to sub in michigan detroit area im in clinton twp. if anyone has any work or knows of someone let me know please. i work midnights but already told my boss if the snow flies so do i...haha. thanx for your help.


----------

